# Prairie Ghost camo



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey fellas,

Did they go out of business or is there new contact info for them?

The web site is still operating but the phone num dont work and I cant seem to get the on-line store to work either.

Cabelas no longer sells them and I am just wondering if they went under or where I can buy some of their stuff.

Any ideas anyone?

Thanks,

Jabic


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have seen Prairie Ghost as early ago as this summer in scheels in Bismarck and GF. I am not sure what the deal is with them.

I heard people wondering the same thing last winter (whether they went out of business) and noone really knew. If you can't find it try some Mossy Oak Brush or Predator camo. I love that stuff.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Fallguy,

I just ordered some Kings snow shadow today. The 4 in 1 parka was on sale for 99.00 dollars(reg 199.00) and the hat was 4.99! Free shipping on orders over 100.00 too!

Thats a steal to me. 50 percent off. 

Take it easy,

Jaybic


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

jaybic,

Where did you order the Kings Camo from?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I like plain white. At least up here in the eastern half of the state. I could see using patterned snow camo out west where there isnt much snow, but in the eastern part, plain white all the way.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey guys,

I just called them at 800-447-6897 and talked to a lady named angela or angie or something but I also found it at www.shadowcamo.com and looked in the online store there.

They did not have everything in every size available but my buddy just ordered a 4 in 1 parka in Snow and Desert shadow both and I am thinking about ordering more today.

Better move quick fellas, I bet it dont last long!

Jaybic


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

For snow I have Natural Gear coverups and Cabelas Open Country snow coverups.

I like having the coverup option. I can throw it over my regular camo so if it is a sparse snow area I could mix and match.

My reviews:

Nat. Gear: Great pattern, comfortable, and strong fabric. Cons are that it is all cotton so it will turn to an "ice armor" after a few stands of sitting in snow and walking in the sub zero cold. Then it gets loud when you walk.

Cabelas Open Country: Good pattern, comfy, polyester so it doesn't absorb water as much.

All in all, I like both, and switch it up sometimes.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Around here in Billings I believe you can still get Prairie Ghost at Walmart. Big Bear Sports has some too. Looks different than the Shaddow Camo.


----------

